
'It's the Worst Burger King in the World': BK on Market Street Closes for Good - orpheum
https://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Burger-King-1200-Market-St-San-Francisco-closed-14486086.php
======
bediger4000
I find this hard to believe. The BK in Denver, corner of Colfax and Kalamath
is one of the least sanitary fast food places I've ever been to, drug deals
take place in the back (when it's not closed off to mop up any ... fluids ...
that are on the floor), and of course BK has a corporate policy that encourage
sloth and poor customer service.

